# Help me choose a new 88 key controller/keyboard (NI S88 MK2 v SL88 Grand)



## whiskers

Hello all,

Recently my MPK88 (which I wasn't a huge fan of, but it did have a lot of options) bit dust, with the USB housing coming loose. So i'm looking to get another 88 key hammer action keyboard. I'm looking for something that feels good playing, and have tentatively arrived at potentially the Studiologic SL88 grand (which I think is TP40 Wood Fatar Keybed, so supposed to feel good) and NI's S88 MK2. 

I have not been able to try either in a local shop near me, so that's unfortunate; from what I have read and inferred, here's what I've gathered on each:

*STUDIOLOGIC SL88 GRAND:

Pros*

it sounds like the SL88 Grand might be more of a realistic feel than the S88 MK2, and the SL88 Studio.
I also like the idea of the 'joystick' modulation and expression controllers, but have not tried anything other than mod wheel in practice
*Cons*

Simple - not a lot of extra features (not necessarily a bad thing) - no built in Kontakt/DAW integration from what I understand?
*NATIVE INSTRUMENTS S88 MK2:

Pros*

a lot of great integration. I use Cubase and NI Komplete Ultimate, so it seems like a great choice
lighting zones that would help realize range and keyswitches, and screen and controls that would help spend less time 'clicking' on the computer.
*Cons*

reviews on the keybed seems....mixed? Kind of a question mark here without being able to try it in-person
lot of potential parts to break down the road?

Anyone tried both and/or have either and can give good input? My biggest two questions, I'm not sure can easily be answered:


Would the S88 MK2 'fit' my workflow? Anyone that got the S88 find they got used to using the keyboard to enhance their workflow and found it a positive? Since i'm pretty new to this, I think it would be a pro, as I'm not so 'used' to a certain workflow yet
Not really sure on either action. Anyone disappointed on the MK2's action?

Other thoughts? Anything I haven't considered, or other controllers I should look at?

Cheers!


----------



## scoringdreams

Hmm, for wooden keybeds, there's also the Yamaha CP4 Stage which I find really impressive.

As for the joystick controls on the SL, I have yet to really use mine as I find them a little small and hard to control. But I am currently exploring the option of connecting an SL-Mixface to my SL-88 Studio - waiting for it to arrive...

I have an S49-MK2 and what's awesome is the DAW integrations which reduce usage of a mouse. Should integrate perfectly w Cubase and NI Komplete Ultimate.

Can't say much about the S88 action as I don't own one. One downside is that the Komplete Kontrol series do not have faders though. And they are overpriced IMO for their feature set...


----------



## whiskers

scoringdreams said:


> Hmm, for wooden keybeds, there's also the Yamaha CP4 Stage which I find really impressive.
> 
> As for the joystick controls on the SL, I have yet to really use mine as I find them a little small and hard to control. But I am currently exploring the option of connecting an SL-Mixface to my SL-88 Studio - waiting for it to arrive...
> 
> I have an S49-MK2 and what's awesome is the DAW integrations which reduce usage of a mouse. Should integrate perfectly w Cubase and NI Komplete Ultimate.
> 
> Can't say much about the S88 action as I don't own one. One downside is that the Komplete Kontrol series do not have faders though. And they are overpriced IMO for their feature set...



thanks for the feedback. Good point on the Kontrol not having faders. But curious as how you see them overpriced for the feature set vs the CP4, which looks to be 1600$ USD + ?


----------



## scoringdreams

whiskers said:


> thanks for the feedback. Good point on the Kontrol not having faders. But curious as how you seem them overpriced for the feature set vs the CP4, which looks to be 1600$ USD + ?



Ah, apologies, I was comparing the S88's price to the Studiologic SL-88 Studio (you can consider this too).


----------



## whiskers

scoringdreams said:


> Ah, apologies, I was comparing the S88's price to the Studiologic SL-88 Studio (you can consider this too).


ah, my bad for misreading . From what i've seen SL88 and S88 MK2 seem comparable in price.


----------



## SchnookyPants

I'm liking my SL88 Grand, though I've only had it for a month. I've been a keyboard player for 50+ years and I think this is a keeper. I _think _the SL88 Studio and the S88 share the same Fatar action, but don't take that to the bank just yet. Although I am glad I selected the 'Grand, I agree the mini-sticks are fairly useless. Then again, my hand flexibility ain't what it used to be. But for action-alone, it's a good choice for me. I was sweating it too, because, like you, I could not try before buying. But action is a very personal thing. BTW, the SL88 Grand generally sells for $900 usd.


----------



## T.j.

Are you looking the best piano action or the best tool to make your job easier?
A lot of the reviews you read will be from the perspective of a 'pianist', not a composer.

You'll get used to the (/any) action in no time whereas the SL88 will never get any the integration / workflow benefits.

I'd also argue that's it's impossible to ride a joystick the way you can a modwheel to get expressive performances because there's simply not nearly enough travel. At least I can't...


----------



## SchnookyPants

T.j. said:


> Are you looking the best piano action or the best tool to make your job easier?
> A lot of the reviews you read will be from the perspective of a 'pianist', not a composer.
> 
> You'll get used to the (/any) action in no time whereas the SL88 will never get any the integration / workflow benefits.
> 
> I'd also argue that's it's impossible to ride a joystick the way you can a modwheel to get expressive performances because there's simply not nearly enough travel. At least I can't...



All true. But between expression pedal(s), TouchOSC and Leap Motion/GECO, you can put together a very expressive, flexible custom rig, and the price can't be beat (& the odds of something 'breaking' are virtually nil).


----------



## whiskers

T.j. said:


> Are you looking the best piano action or the best tool to make your job easier?


Ideally a nice mixture of the two, but mostly the best tool. I just want something that doesn't feel distractingly 'not like piano' if that makes sense


----------



## whiskers

Any more thoughts?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

I've tried the SL88, but prefer my S88 (I have the MK1). Despite the complaints out there, I personally love the fatar keybed on this this. My only complaint is the touch strips, which have been replaced with traditional wheels on the MK2. If you use a lot of nks stuff, this controller is the bomb.


----------



## whiskers

Wolfie2112 said:


> I've tried the SL88, but prefer my S88 (I have the MK1). Despite the complaints out there, I personally love the fatar keybed on this this. My only complaint is the touch strips, which have been replaced with traditional wheels on the MK2. If you use a lot of nks stuff, this controller is the bomb.


That's what i'm leaning towards, just for the extra features (at roughly the same price). I'm hoping for a BF/CM deal on the MK2, but I feel that's unlikely.


----------



## thecomposer10

I have an S88 Mk I (I upgraded from a Novation Impulse 61). As a classically trained pianist, I have been extremely impressed with the action on the S88. Not that I record/play classical rep on it, but I have run through some Bach with my Spitfire Harpsichord loaded into Kontakt and it plays as clear as it does when I play it on a real grand piano. I also love the color-coded keys for NKS libraries – it really helps with stuff like keyswitching. Just my two cents.


----------



## whiskers

thecomposer10 said:


> I have an S88 Mk I (I upgraded from a Novation Impulse 61). As a classically trained pianist, I have been extremely impressed with the action on the S88. Not that I record/play classical rep on it, but I have run through some Bach with my Spitfire Harpsichord loaded into Kontakt and it plays as clear as it does when I play it on a real grand piano. I also love the color-coded keys for NKS libraries – it really helps with stuff like keyswitching. Just my two cents.


Thanks!!


----------



## thecomposer10

I wanted to put my money where my mouth is and show what the S88 can do: here's some Bach played with the Spitfire Harpsichord. The action on the S88 is truly incredible, I can't speak highly enough of it.


----------



## Tfis

I use a Motif XS8.

- I like the keys
- pitch and modwheel are on the left side (not above)
- 8 faders and 8 knobs


----------



## whiskers

Decided to go with the S88 MK2. Will proceed thoughts on action when I get it


----------



## Ronny D. Ana

What was/were the main reason(s) for choosing the S88 MK2?


----------



## whiskers

Ronny D. Ana said:


> What was/were the main reason(s) for choosing the S88 MK2?


Largely software integration. As mentioned prior I've not had the ability to try any controllers out, so it's a bit of a gamble on the keybed, but sounds like the S88 MK2's action is 'good enough', and I'm not keen on spending more than 1k.

Almost all of what I use is Komplete or other Kontakt instruments within Cubase, and working in IT I find I'd rather tweak physical controls vs look at the screen when I can help it. Just seems to make the most sense


----------



## whiskers

Now the question is, should I order from Time+Space, Musicians Friend, or Sweetwater. Hmm....


----------



## SchnookyPants

_


whiskers said:



Now the question is, should I order from Time+Space, Musicians Friend, or Sweetwater. Hmm....

Click to expand...

...or B&H or Guitar Center or...
_
Keyboards are notorious for sometimes sustaining damage during shipping/rough handling. For that reason, when I recently purchased my SL88, I ordered online from Guitar Center and had it shipped to a Guitar Center store, because there was a physical location just 13 miles away.

Ordering it in this manner, upon arrival of the keyboard at the store I was able to drive to their location and, along with a helpful guy there (whom I had never before laid eyes on), we together were able to pop open the carton, pull out the unit, and at least try all the keys (for any 'sticking' or scraping noises) and also eyeball the keys for even spacing and overall alignment before I ever took it out of the store. In my case, all was perfect. But if it'd been otherwise, I wasn't even going to take delivery of it, and would have demanded another unit be shipped.

Just a word for *C*'ing *YA*.


----------



## JPQ

Tfis said:


> I use a Motif XS8.
> 
> - I like the keys
> - pitch and modwheel are on the left side (not above)
> - 8 faders and 8 knobs


last linestuff you can use also control other things like softsynths/sample libraries?


----------



## Tfis

JPQ said:


> last linestuff you can use also control other things like softsynths/sample libraries?



In "Master Mode" you can freely assign the faders/knobs to midi CC.


----------



## JPQ

Tfis said:


> In "Master Mode" you can freely assign the faders/knobs to midi CC.


Good know even is too pricey to me. i dream get someday new keybroad control things and use send CC messages and i want machine where i can use it sounds at least something. what i can use with two hardware synths what i wnat keep.


----------



## whiskers

Ordered from SW - here's to hoping it turns out well


----------



## SchnookyPants

Oh, cool.



Good luck, fingers crossed.


----------



## Nmargiotta

You’ll love it. I’ve been using the sl88 studio for over a year and have committed to the “sticks” since day 1 I really like them. Plus not having an external faderbank cluttering up space is great! As for reliability, simplicity and Keynes feel its fantasitic. I tired a few options all side by side, really disappointed by the native instruments, and preferred the studio to the grand ( not as sluggish)


----------



## whiskers

Nmargiotta said:


> You’ll love it. I’ve been using the sl88 studio for over a year and have committed to the “sticks” since day 1 I really like them. Plus not having an external faderbank cluttering up space is great! As for reliability, simplicity and Keynes feel its fantasitic. I tired a few options all side by side, really disappointed by the native instruments, and preferred the studio to the grand ( not as sluggish)


I got the NI S88 not the SL88 Grand but thanks for the feedback


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

whiskers said:


> I got the NI S88 not the SL88 Grand but thanks for the feedback




Hey Whiskers


What are your thoughts on the S88 Mk2 so far?

I find myself in this very position and have come to 3 conclusions. It's one of these 3 and I'm torn to which one. I own an aged SL880 from 1990 something and it's been great but it's old and throws odd midi messages, the mod and pitch wheel messages float all over the place, so it's getting unusable.


1 - Doepfer LMK4+
2 - NI S88 Mk II
3 - SL88 Grand

Interesting point earlier about whether you want a 'piano feel' or a good tool and I suppose It's the same answer, 50 / 50. I have a real upright piano and although not a trained pianist I do want something expressive. Something that I can get the full range of velocity on. My SL880 doesn't have much range on velocity, it's either off or on really. With the workflow, I suppose it would be helpful having my Kontakt integrated If I were to plump for the S88 Mk II but given I have built up many years of muscle memory on my set up I wonder how this would truly change my workflow.

As far as I know the keybeds are:

Doepfer LMK4+ -TP/40GH: Four Zones Graded Hammer Action
SL Grand - TP/40WOOD
NI S88 Mk II - ?

Does anybody have any info on the S88 keybed, if it's the TP/40 range and which type?

I like the idea of the wood as I'm used to my old upright. My SL880 has quite a dead action probably due to it's ages, i'm not sure what fatar keybed is in there.

If I could get the S88 with the TP/40WOOD I'd buy it yesterday considering the software integration with Kontakt and the current offer of a Kontakt 12 license (Software offer not a deal breaker, I already own Kontakt 11 Ultimate )

The SL Grand appeals because of the triple action wood sandwiched keybed and the joysticks look interesting (I have other faders and controllers for dynamics etc so I'n not that concerned about extra faders, knobs etc) but having owned 2 SL880's i'm not convinced about reliability 

Thanks, Stuart


----------



## whiskers

ThePrioryStudio said:


> Hey Whiskers
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on the S88 Mk2 so far?
> 
> I find myself in this very position and have come to 3 conclusions. It's one of these 3 and I'm torn to which one. I own an aged SL880 from 1990 something and it's been great but it's old and throws odd midi messages, the mod and pitch wheel messages float all over the place, so it's getting unusable.
> 
> 
> 1 - Doepfer LMK4+
> 2 - NI S88 Mk II
> 3 - SL88 Grand
> 
> Interesting point earlier about whether you want a 'piano feel' or a good tool and I suppose It's the same answer, 50 / 50. I have a real upright piano and although not a trained pianist I do want something expressive. Something that I can get the full range of velocity on. My SL880 doesn't have much range on velocity, it's either off or on really. With the workflow, I suppose it would be helpful having my Kontakt integrated If I were to plump for the S88 Mk II but given I have built up many years of muscle memory on my set up I wonder how this would truly change my workflow.
> 
> As far as I know the keybeds are:
> 
> Doepfer LMK4+ -TP/40GH: Four Zones Graded Hammer Action
> SL Grand - TP/40WOOD
> NI S88 Mk II - ?
> 
> Does anybody have any info on the S88 keybed, if it's the TP/40 range and which type?
> 
> I like the idea of the wood as I'm used to my old upright. My SL880 has quite a dead action probably due to it's ages, i'm not sure what fatar keybed is in there.
> 
> If I could get the S88 with the TP/40WOOD I'd buy it yesterday considering the software integration with Kontakt and the current offer of a Kontakt 12 license (Software offer not a deal breaker, I already own Kontakt 11 Ultimate )
> 
> The SL Grand appeals because of the triple action wood sandwiched keybed and the joysticks look interesting (I have other faders and controllers for dynamics etc so I'n not that concerned about extra faders, knobs etc) but having owned 2 SL880's i'm not convinced about reliability
> 
> Thanks, Stuart


Hey Stuart, great timing, I'm actually getting it delivered today, will follow up this weekend with thoughts. From what I've read seems a lot of people preferred the SL Grand action to the S88, and it had a bit of a heavier feel. If I recall correctly (someone correct me if I'm wrong) uprights tend to have a bit of heavier action compared to most grands, so if you're used to uprights, SL88 action might feel ideal. I'm no pro player, but grew up playing [some] piano so I do notice if it seems off. From reviews I've read though S88's action seems 'passable' good enough, just not the best. Can't speak to reliability of either unfortunately.

Again though, unfortunately did not have the luxury to try any of those 3 you mention. the LMK4+ looks like a dream, but that was a bit out of my price range. The biggest factor for me in choosing the S88 was the Komplete/DAW integration. Less time looking at the screen for me is a plus. For the same price, didn't feel I was getting as much bang-for-buck with the SL88 Grand. Sure, you can edit some MIDI parameters in learn mode, I think, but it's not nearly as nice, I don't think. Completely agree, if the S88 had the TP-40/WOOD i'd be all over it! The refusal on NI's part to disclose the fatar keybed is mildly concerning to me, but not so much a deal breaker. 

The one thing that kind of ticks me off about NI is their one year warranty (at least in US.) If i'm dropping a grand on a keyboard, I'd hope for at least a 3 year warranty, personally. It's not like it covers damage anyway from the buyer, just failure, so not like they'd lose a ton of money. That's a big reason I went Sweetwater, they have a 2 year warranty, instead of the 1 year.

Will give thoughts on action and play-ability soon!


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

whiskers said:


> Hey Stuart, great timing, I'm actually getting it delivered today, will follow up this weekend with thoughts.



Perfect, hope it arrives safe and sound and have fun with it

Yes, The LMK4+ is probably a little over priced considering that recently the SL Grand ducked under £700 here in the UK. I'm not sure if the LMK4+ is worth the extra £700. There's a great Ty Unwin piece on the SL site where he shows the Grand off.

It's a choice between the SL and the NI. The one thing I dislike is the heigh of the keys, they all look quite deep whereas my piano has quite shallow keys in comparison. The SL880's keys are high and I'm not sure I've really got used to them.

Cheers, Stuart


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

ThePrioryStudio said:


> NI S88 Mk II - ?



fatar


----------



## whiskers

Wolfie2112 said:


> fatar


Undisclosed fatar, yep. Some speculation of TP-100 but I wouldn't know


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

Wolfie2112 said:


> fatar



Yeah I was wondering what model of Fatar, there's a few different types. Soft, Medium, Hard, Wood etc

Thanks, Stuart


----------



## whiskers

ThePrioryStudio said:


> Yeah I was wondering what model of Fatar, there's a few different types. Soft, Medium, Hard, Wood etc
> 
> Thanks, Stuart


NI has not disclosed that information to retailers or customers, so short of someone taking one apart, I doubt we'll know exactly, at least any time soon.


----------



## whiskers

first impressions, @ThePrioryStudio - not really what I expected. Not bad but kinda feels off to me. A bit more dampened/spongy (not super light though, got a good weight). I can definitely feel what they were saying about the memory foam. I was expecting to feel a bit more of the hammer press/actuation kinda feel if that makes sense. 

Hard to describe, I'll try to write more tomorrow. Not bad, but wish it was better.


----------



## whiskers

Not sure what else to add Stuart. Action is not bad, does feel artificial but I don't think there's any avoiding that. Some of the casing on the Black keys don't feel super sealed well to the key mechanism, but that's a very minor gripe.

I guess the biggest disappointment is the dumpster fire that is komplete kontrol SW. I was hoping for a lot more polished. I don't know that I'll be tempted to use the keyboard instead of the pc after looking at it. Hard to say, may just take some time.


----------



## KallumS

Personally I'd go for the NI, I hear the build quality of the SL88 isn't great. Also with the NI you get to play with NKS plugins which is a massive plus.


----------



## SchnookyPants

whiskers said:


> Not sure what else to add Stuart. Action is not bad, does feel bartifiart but I don't think there's any avoiding that. Some of the casinoc on the Black keys don't feel super sealed well to the key mechanism, but that's a very minor gripe.
> 
> I guess the biggest disappointment is the dumpster fire that is Complete Control, I was hoping for a lot more polished. I don't know that I'll be tempted to use the keyboard instead of the pc after looking at it. Hard to say, may just take some time.



_Ohhhh... Mr. Whiskers._ I'm so sorry to hear that disappointment in your voice. I wish you were in my area. You could come over and try out my SL88. And if you preferred it, you could return the S make the ol' switcheroo before it's too late. SW might work with you on that.


----------



## whiskers

SchnookyPants said:


> Ohhhh... Mr. Whiskers. I'm so sorry to hear that disappointment in your voice.
> 
> 
> _Ohhhh... Mr. Whiskers._ I'm so sorry to hear that disappointment in your voice.


All to say action is good enough, not bad. Just not what I expected.

Software, we'll see. Really if KK was more polished I think I'd like it a lot better. I'll post again after a week of playing with it to see what I think then.

Again, it's not bad, just not used to it maybe. Time will tell


----------



## SchnookyPants

Good luck to you, then.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

whiskers said:


> Not sure what else to add Stuart. Action is not bad, does feel artificial but I don't think there's any avoiding that. Some of the casing on the Black keys don't feel super sealed well to the key mechanism, but that's a very minor gripe.
> 
> I guess the biggest disappointment is the dumpster fire that is komplete kontrol SW. I was hoping for a lot more polished. I don't know that I'll be tempted to use the keyboard instead of the pc after looking at it. Hard to say, may just take some time.





Ahh, shame it isn't all you wanted. I have heard the keybed from the Mk I is different to the Mk II.



whiskers said:


> does feel artificial



This was my skepticism, in fairness I'm assuming you'll get that with most of them.

Thanks for getting back and hopefully you'll get used to it in time. Stuart


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

KallumS said:


> Personally I'd go for the NI, I hear the build quality of the SL88 isn't great. Also with the NI you get to play with NKS plugins which is a massive plus.




Yeah, I'm not sure how useful that would actually turn out to be. Komplete and NKS sounds like another piece of SW in the way that could go wrong and make your life more difficult. As I have more controllers than I have hands to use, I think I'm good for external control. Beside, muscle memory takes over and I would never use the controls.

I'm probably going to go for the SLGrand as I don't need all the extra gubbins which also means it is a bit narrower

Thanks, Stuart


----------



## whiskers

ThePrioryStudio said:


> Ahh, shame it isn't all you wanted. I have heard the keybed from the Mk I is different to the Mk II.
> 
> 
> 
> This was my skepticism, in fairness I'm assuming you'll get that with most of them.
> 
> Thanks for getting back and hopefully you'll get used to it in time. Stuart


I'm getting used to the action already, guess I was just expecting something different. The action still does feel a bit muted/dampened at the bottom end from what I would expect, but not bad. Also it's a bit heavier of an action than anticipated, not sure i'd want to go any heavier.

If they'd improve the Komplete Kontrol software experience that would make this keyboard so much better.


----------



## PerryD

I have enjoyed a Roland Juno DS88 for about a year. Replaced my Kurzweil PC3x. I _only_ use it as a controller. The keybed is slightly different than other current Roland 88's. A bit lighter action...very subtle but it led me to choose it over the Roland A88.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

whiskers said:


> I'm getting used to the action already



Yeah, I'm sure that will only take a short time. Can you edit the velocity curves for each Zone/Key



whiskers said:


> If they'd improve the Komplete Kontrol software experience that would make this keyboard so much better.



The carrot of the extras bits for the S88 don't really appeal. It's more about the feel and the action of the keys for me.


Cheers, Stuart


----------



## whiskers

ThePrioryStudio said:


> Yeah, I'm sure that will only take a short time. Can you edit the velocity curves for each Zone/Key
> 
> 
> 
> The carrot of the extras bits for the S88 don't really appeal. It's more about the feel and the action of the keys for me.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Stuart


I have noticed you can edit velocity, but have not tried editing in zones. @jbuhler may know.

You may like the SL88 more, if that's the case. Sadly I did not get a chance to demo this one. More info/discussion on the S88 MK2 in this thread.

Cheers.


----------



## StillLife

whiskers said:


> I'm getting used to the action already, guess I was just expecting something different. The action still does feel a bit muted/dampened at the bottom end from what I would expect, but not bad. Also it's a bit heavier of an action than anticipated, not sure i'd want to go any heavier.
> 
> If they'd improve the Komplete Kontrol software experience that would make this keyboard so much better.


Maybe I have missed it (have not read the whole track), but what exactly don't you like about the KK software?


----------



## whiskers

StillLife said:


> Maybe I have missed it (have not read the whole track), but what exactly don't you like about the KK software?


A lot of it is that i'm not used to it yet, so take my input with a grain of salt. But two things that bother me:

1. Can't adjust the size of the KK SW window on your PC
2. The workflow to find your instruments (category sorting, etc.) seem a bit unintuitive compared to Kontakt


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> A lot of it is that i'm not used to it yet, so take my input with a grain of salt. But two things that bother me:
> 
> 1. Can't adjust the size of the KK SW window on your PC
> 2. The workflow to find your instruments (category sorting, etc.) seem a bit unintuitive compared to Kontakt


I would definitely explore setting up your own presets for the keyboard in KK. I have one for Spitfire that maps all the common controls across most of their instruments (vibrato, expression, keyswitches and CTA mics) and marks the lowest octave in red lights to correspond to the usual place for the SF keyswitches, another for Sonokinetic instruments that splits the keyboard so I can add a second instrument to channel 2 to play against the Sono textures, and another that just splits the keyboard in two, responding to two midi channels. When the keyboard is in midi mode, you can then cycle through these keyboard presets from the keyboard using the preset buttons. For instruments you use a lot and for which the lights and preloaded knobs are useful, you can manually map them so they have the general functionality of NKS instruments in KK without the extra layer of complexity of running a plugin within a plugin (though you lose things like KK's internal arpeggiator and such).


----------



## ridgero

Sorry for the takeover, but I didn‘t want to open a new thread.

Would you buy a used Komplete Kontrol S88 MK1 for $500?

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

ridgero said:


> Sorry for the takeover, but I didn‘t want to open a new thread.
> 
> Would you buy a used Komplete Kontrol S88 MK1 for $500?
> 
> Thanks for your opinions.



That's a steal! As long as everything works, I would definitely buy it. I paid around $1000 for mine.


----------



## whiskers

Wolfie2112 said:


> That's a steal! As long as everything works, I would definitely buy it. I paid around $1000 for mine.


Agreed. I'm going to presume this is a used listing for a Mark 1, but still a great deal. I paid double that for my Mark II


----------



## ridgero

Thanks! Going to buy it 

It's used and still under warranty.


----------



## whiskers

ridgero said:


> Thanks! Going to buy it
> 
> It's used and still under warranty.


Enjoy it buddy!


----------



## bcslaam

Anyone tried the new Roland A88 MKII?

I cant remember if its PHA-4 keybed is the same one in the RD2000 and FP90?


----------



## Jdiggity1

bcslaam said:


> Anyone tried the new Roldand A88 MKII?
> 
> I cant remember if its PHA-4 keybed is the same one in the RD2000 and FP90. Anyone?


It has the PHA-4 keybed with escapement and ivory feel, same as the FP90. Which is pretty exciting. (RD2000 has PHA-50.)
I'll be giving it a tinkle at NAMM next week.

EDIT: Sorry, same action as the DP90. Not FP90.


----------



## bill5

PerryD said:


> I have enjoyed a Roland Juno DS88 for about a year. Replaced my Kurzweil PC3x. I _only_ use it as a controller. The keybed is slightly different than other current Roland 88's. A bit lighter action...very subtle but it led me to choose it over the Roland A88.


Pardon a slight sidetrack, but I'm surprised you never use any of the built-in sounds. IMO many of them are very good.


----------



## foxby

FP 90 has PHA-50 same as RD 2000


----------



## EvilDragon

foxby said:


> FP 90 has PHA-50 same as RD 2000



Correct. The "new" A88mk2 is using the older (heh) PHA-4. Lame.


----------



## emilio_n

Sorry to re-open again this thread but I am just close to click the button to buy a S88 MkII that is on sale on my local retailer. 

I know there are a lot of coments already about the keybed and the integration with Komplete Kontrol but I don't know if the software is getting better with the time.

At this moment I am thinking between: 

- Kawai VPC-1 
I think I will get the best feeling but I will need to sell a kidney and buy something to control everything. 

- Viscount Physis Piano K4 EX
Very expensive but with faders, etc (But no integration with NKS) and not sure if the Keybed is better than the KK S88 MKII. I need to sell a kidney as well.

- KK S88 MKII
Integration with NI ecosystem and decent keybed (?) I use libraries like the ones of Sonokinetic that I am sure that will be great to play with the light guide but I have some with companies moving away of Kontakt, I am not sure if worth the investment. Some people report that the quality is not the best, but with this one, I don't need to sell a kidney even not cheap.

- Roland A-88 MKII
Just because maybe is better to go to something with MIDI 2.0 because I will you the keyboard for years. (I hope) I don't know anything about the PHA-4 Standard keybed.

Any feedback or recommendations? I read that some users said that the feeling of the S88 MKII keybed will imporve with the use and will lose the spongy feeling. It is that true?

Thanks!


----------



## Levon

emilio_n said:


> Sorry to re-open again this thread but I am just close to click the button to buy a S88 MkII that is on sale on my local retailer.
> 
> I know there are a lot of coments already about the keybed and the integration with Komplete Kontrol but I don't know if the software is getting better with the time.
> 
> At this moment I am thinking between:
> 
> - Kawai VPC-1
> I think I will get the best feeling but I will need to sell a kidney and buy something to control everything.
> 
> - Viscount Physis Piano K4 EX
> Very expensive but with faders, etc (But no integration with NKS) and not sure if the Keybed is better than the KK S88 MKII. I need to sell a kidney as well.
> 
> - KK S88 MKII
> Integration with NI ecosystem and decent keybed (?) I use libraries like the ones of Sonokinetic that I am sure that will be great to play with the light guide but I have some with companies moving away of Kontakt, I am not sure if worth the investment. Some people report that the quality is not the best, but with this one, I don't need to sell a kidney even not cheap.
> 
> - Roland A-88 MKII
> Just because maybe is better to go to something with MIDI 2.0 because I will you the keyboard for years. (I hope) I don't know anything about the PHA-4 Standard keybed.
> 
> Any feedback or recommendations? I read that some users said that the feeling of the S88 MKII keybed will imporve with the use and will lose the spongy feeling. It is that true?
> 
> Thanks!


This is worth a watch:


----------



## gohrev

@emilio_n I bought the *Studiologic SL88 Studio* last month, and I'm very happy with it. Great touch, the keys _feel_ nice, unbeatable price. The only downside is that it doesn't come with a mod wheel, but as I'm using 100mm faders to draw my CCs, that's not a problem for me at all.


----------



## emilio_n

Levon said:


> This is worth a watch:



Yes! Guy loves it! lol.


----------



## emilio_n

berlin87 said:


> @emilio_n I bought the *Studiologic SL88 Studio* last month, and I'm very happy with it. Great touch, the keys _feel_ nice, unbeatable price. The only downside is that it doesn't come with a mod wheel, but as I'm using 100mm faders to draw my CCs, that's not a problem for me at all.


Yes, the other contender was SL88 Grand. What faders are you using?
They have both in the store, lo I will try it.


----------



## gohrev

emilio_n said:


> Yes, the other contender was SL88 Grand. What faders are you using?
> They have both in the store, lo I will try it.


I use the Faderport 8 https://www.presonus.com/products/FaderPort-8


----------



## SchnookyPants

berlin87 said:


> @emilio_n I bought the *Studiologic SL88 Studio* last month, and I'm very happy with it. Great touch, the keys _feel_ nice, unbeatable price. The only downside is that it doesn't come with a mod wheel, but as I'm using 100mm faders to draw my CCs, that's not a problem for me at all.


I've had SL88 Grand 1 1/2 years. No problems. And, other than enjoying it, I don't even think about it any more... which is you want.


----------



## BassClef

I tried the SL88 STUDIO but swapped it for the SL88 GRAND which I am using now with the SL Mixface.


----------



## emilio_n

If the keybed is better on the SL88 Grand, I think I will go to a combination of SL88 Grand + Mixface. Faderport 8 looks amazing but I am not sure if is overkill for the things I need (And is much more expensive)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## PaulieDC

emilio_n said:


> If the keybed is better on the SL88 Grand, I think I will go to a combination of SL88 Grand + Mixface. Faderport 8 looks amazing but I am not sure if is overkill for the things I need (And is much more expensive)
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


I have been arguing in my head for weeks... Roland A-88 MKII or SL88 Grand... either way, I want that mixface for either keyboard so that's a must, for library control and transport control while playing in tracks. I have the FaderPort 8 which is bolted to my workflow, meaning it's a desert-island unit because it's superb for mixing especially with automation, but then you can flip it to CC mode and have 100mm faders for any CC's when playing in parts. Thing is you lose all transport controls in CC mode (plus there's nothing on the FaderPort to control library settings). MixFace does ALL that and very well... and does CC but I'm now hooked on 100mm. So FaderPort8 and MixFace are, to me, the killer combo. It just takes eating PB-n-J on Wonder bread for a while, lol. I'm pretty sure it'll be the SL88 Grand which means the MixFace slaps onto the keyboard magnetically, perfect for transport control and library futzing while playing into the DAW. ANNNND, everything is on the LEFT so my right hand gets to stay on the keyboard. I see 88 controllers faders on the RIGHT; Ugh. Not for me!


----------



## shropshirelad

I've gone for a A88 + Faderport 8 combo today. The SL Studio was good but the knob, which I never used, was in the middle and in the way. I liked the fact that the A88 is slightly less deep, which should mean I can reach the desktop with greater ease. It's also clutter free and flat on top, so if I can get it at the right height it will become an extension of my desk. This is the theory anyway. It arrives tomorrow, so we'll find out then.


----------



## Gerbil

I was looking through the sound on sound ads earlier(always on the lookout for a bargain) and noticed there's an SL88 Grand with the three pedal board for sale. 

I tried the mixface a short while ago. A really nice little DAW/midi controller.


----------



## AR

I`m a lucky S88 mk2 user. After having a M-Audio Axiom 1st gen and then a Roland Stage Piano I consider the S88 a huge step up. I built my template with Keyswitches all starting from C-2, then went into Komplete Kontrol and marked that particular octave with a different color. What I really like are the buttons beneath the displays, which I use as toggling Logical Presets buttons in Cubase. Made my iPad practically useless from one day to another. I also can`t complain about the touch fader beneath the modwheel. Very handy for MIDI CC. The only thing that I`m missing are Drumpads. Cause playing drums on a fatar keybed aren`t healthy and not much fun as on semi-weighted beds. Komplete Kontrol as a host inside a DAW I consider another CPU eater and I`m angry at NI for not featuring the lightguide functions inside Kontakt.


----------

